# Update on my Baby..and babies



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Some of you may not know me since the last month or so I barely got a chance to come here and post. It looks like I missed alot.  I ended up quiting my "coporate america" job because the stress level was just out of hand. I am planning to go back to school soon and we'll see where it goes from there.
My tiel, Baby is just fine and so are all the other babies (my 8 budgies).

I didn't really get a chance to take alot of pics but here are a few new ones. 

Baby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

More to come soon!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I know you stranger 
good to see some pic's of all the babes its been awhile since I have seen any new ones 
booo to coporate america...hehe


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

sorry about the job but great pictures. i know what stress it like. Having quite the bit of it myself right now. baby just fits right in there with the flock


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys would freak being surrounded by that many budgies.  Baby is gorgeous, and so are you budgies.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
Birdiness- don't be sorry about the job- I am relieved.


----------

